# Von Windows XP auf Drucker unter Mac OS X zugreifen



## CobraX (22. August 2004)

Hallo, ich brauche mal wieder Eure Hilfe.

Ich habe ein Problem mot zwei Notebooks, einmal das PowerBook G4 und einmal das Acer TravelMate C100.

Das PowerBook G4 läuft unter Mac OS X 10.3.5.
Das Acer Travelmate c100 läuft unter der "Microsoft Windows XP Tablet PC Edition", die, soweit ich weiß, auf XP Professional basiert.

Jetzt das Problem:
An das Power Book ist über USB (genau genommen über einen USB HUB, aber das sollte egal sein) ein HP PSC 950 Drucker angeschlossen. Der funktioniert auch einwandfrei.  

Nur muss auch vom Acer hin und wieder auf diesem Drucker gedruckt werden? Wie kann ich die beiden Rechner nun so einrichten, dass ein Druckerzugriff vom Acer über das PowerBook zum Drucker möglich wird?

Beide Notebooks sind an ein und denselben Netzwerk Hub angschlossen und bekommen ihre IP-Adressen von einem Router zugewiesen. Internet klappt auch auf beiden Rechnern ohne Probleme.

Auch kann ich nach der Aktivierung des Windows sharings über den Acer auf die Dateien des Macs zugreifen.

Was ist jetzt zu tun, damit ich auch drucken kann? Möglichst so, dass der Drucker dauerhaft verfügbar bleibt und nicht jedes mal neu gesucht werden muss.

Bitte bedenkt, dass ich totaler Mac Neuling bin und daher nicht mit allem was anfangen kann, was jedoch beim Benutzerfreundlichen Aufbau von Mac nicht zum Problem werden sollte.

Alles was ich bis jetzt um Internet gefunden habe, konnte mir  nicht wirklich weiterhelfen.

Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt für Eure Hilfe.


----------



## wadl (9. November 2004)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem wie folgt gelöst:

Unter *Mac OSX* > Systemeinstellungen > Sharing > Dienste
*Printer Sharing* auf *ON*


Unter *Mac OSX* > Systemeinstellungen > Sharing > Firewall
*Printer Sharing* (*631*, 515) sollte dann auf *ON* sein


Unter *Windows XP* > Start Menü > Einstellungen > Drucker... > Drucker hinzufügen > Netzwerkdrucker > Verbindung mit einem Drucker im Internet oder Heim-/Firmennetzwerk herstellen:
*URL*: http://*<IP Adresse Apple Rechner>:631/printers/<Name des Druckers>*
*<IP Adresse Apple Rechner>*: siehe Mac OSX > Systemeinstellungen > Netzwerk
*<Name des Druckers>*: siehe Mac OSX > Systemeinstellungen > Drucker...


anschliessend passenden Drcukertreiber für Windows auswählen ...

Und dann sollte es funktionieren


----------

